# Best Place To Purchase Bulk Ammo



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I am sure that most of you know that finding large caliber ammo, 9mm, 45cal, etc..is not the easiest thing to find now days and the prices are through the roof. I recently made a decent size purchase from Bass Pro Shop since they have free shipping for all orders over $75 and since they do not have a retail location in Arkansas I get out of paying sales tax too. However, there has to be a better place to purchase bulk (500+) ammo from and I would love to hear your inputs.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if it is THE cheapest, but have seen some really good deals on cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

whyspers said:


> I don't know if it is THE cheapest, but have seen some really good deals on cheaperthandirt.com


I have indeed purchased many items, including ammo from Cheaper Than Dirt but they do not sell a lot of ammo in bulk (500+ rounds)


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw a really good deal on bulk reloads there the other day. Don't know if they interest you, but they had good reviews. Sorry...that's the only place I know right off, but please let me know if you make a discovery.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

slickguns.com 
check daily for deals that other shoppers have found and posted. usually with ways to add up coupons and such.


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 for slickguns.com ...... they get me to a lot of decent deals. I really probably need to stay away from that site.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Also check out local gun shows. You can pay cash, deal with them on bulk purchasing, etc.


----------



## elliotriley (Nov 8, 2012)

I have found what I consider to be the best bulk ammo place on the net. I don't know if I should share it here, lol... but I will 

Check out ammoman.com. UPS prices are INCLUDED in the shipping price and they have everything! I was able to find 5.45 surplus ammo there when NOBODY else had it. Plus, the guy is easy to deal with. He answer's email quickly. Please though, keep this gouge on this site 

EDIT: I wanted to add that ammoman.com ONLY deals in bulk ammo. The price might seem the same as other sites, but when you consider that shipping is included in the price it is usual an excellent deal considering the weight of ammo.


----------



## HoJo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions | Handgun Ammo & Rifle Ammo
Give them a try. I have had zero failures with their 9mm and .223.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

elliotriley said:


> I have found what I consider to be the best bulk ammo place on the net. I don't know if I should share it here, lol... but I will
> 
> Check out ammoman.com. UPS prices are INCLUDED in the shipping price and they have everything! I was able to find 5.45 surplus ammo there when NOBODY else had it. Plus, the guy is easy to deal with. He answer's email quickly. Please though, keep this gouge on this site
> 
> EDIT: I wanted to add that ammoman.com ONLY deals in bulk ammo. The price might seem the same as other sites, but when you consider that shipping is included in the price it is usual an excellent deal considering the weight of ammo.


ammoman.com prices are expensive. really expensive. its 75 cents for lake city ammo. every where else you can buy for 34 cents.

Freedom munition are great they manufacture brand new ammo and also reload. prices will beat everyone.

For those who like branded ammo and deals. slickguns is the best place to go check out.


----------



## firemedic55 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have had great experience with SGAmmo.com and have friends that use Luckygunner.com


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 7, 2012)

+1 for

http://www.freedommunitions.com/

500 rounds of. 45acp for under $150, they ship fast and ammo is good stuff


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

When buying ammo in bulk make sure to figure cost per round/ & or box. Sometimes you will end up paying less for basic fmj at wal mart by the box.


----------



## D80buckeye (Nov 17, 2012)

Go to gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals and click on the Ammo Deals link. From there you can sort by caliber and CPR. Walmart typically has competitive prices to the online dealers in 9 & 40.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

cabelas has 2100 rounds right now of .22 fedral bulk for 85 shipped


----------

